# mollies n breeding.



## kev (Dec 28, 2012)

i had one molly and yesterday i got myself another one diff kind and i was wondering if they will try and "do the deed" what kinda behavior do they show if they do?? they have paired up and they are rubbing against eachother as they swim? can someone give me info please??
thnks kev
peace!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If it is a male and female they WILL breed. Not as prolific as guppies but close.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Males will chase females relentlessly. Like said above, if they are different sexes they will breed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Fry every 29 days aprox.Should have more than one female as majerah said he won't give her a break.


----------

